# Lehrer für Lederverarbeitung



## Luziferine (7. April 2007)

Kann mir hier jemand vielleicht sagen wo ich Lederverarbeitung bis 300 lernen kann? (Horde)


----------



## Luziferine (9. April 2007)

Bitte antwortet doch mal einer. Wäre echt nett!


----------



## Ambossar (9. April 2007)

Ich spiel zwar nur Allianz aber ich glaube ich weiß wo..

Im Schlingendorntal mitten im Wald , kennste bestimmt sitzt/steht so ein Hordler-Lederve3rarbeitmeister oder sowas vllt da!


----------



## Ash1983 (9. April 2007)

im camp mojache in feralas müsste der stehen, in einem der 2-3 gebäude, die da stehen


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. April 2007)

Ambossar schrieb:


> Ich spiel zwar nur Allianz aber ich glaube ich weiß wo..
> 
> Im Schlingendorntal mitten im Wald , kennste bestimmt sitzt/steht so ein Hordler-Lederve3rarbeitmeister oder sowas vllt da!




Das ist der Lehrer für die Spezialisierung auf Stammeslederverarbeitung (lehrt aber auch ohne Spez. ein paar blaue Rezepte)

Der Lehrer auf 300 ist wie erwähnt in Feralas. Die Qs die der sonst gibt (3 Wildlederteile) sind auch Voraussetzung für die Spezialisierung zum Stammeslederer, NICHT jedoch für die 2 anderen Richtungen - die haben keine vorausgesetzten Qs.bzw. halt dann nur die, die dir der Lehrer selbst gibt.


----------



## sturmwehr88 (10. April 2007)

Luziferine schrieb:


> Kann mir hier jemand vielleicht sagen wo ich Lederverarbeitung bis 300 lernen kann? (Horde)



in og und in uc kannste beim meister es lernen


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. April 2007)

sturmwehr88 schrieb:


> in og und in uc kannste beim meister es lernen



Vorigen Antworten nciht lesen, nix wissen, aber posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ja bei einem Meister kann man es lernen, blöd das weder in OG noch UC einer is.

Die Lederverarbeitungsmeisterin der Horde ist wie erwähnt in Feralas - Camp Mojache http://wow.buffed.de/?n=11098

Meines Wissens nach ist prinzipiell kein Meisterlehrer in einer Hauptstadt...wär doch auch zu einfach.


----------

